# WASATCH LE ELK



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow! What a "HUNT" its been. This warm weather is keeping the Elk down. Its crazy. I've had Bulls at 100yds. Screaming at me, and there in such thick cover you can't see them. 

The Rut still hasn't started???? The Bullls aren't chasing cows, and won't come into a call. They will bugel at you, and "play" with ya, but that's it. I did have a 5x5 come to a estrus call, but stopped dead in his tracks when a bigger bull screamed. He was a 7x7 and the one I want! The bad on him was that I didn't have a clean clear shot at him. 

I hope the full moon will trigger them into the rut! I'm going back up today, and won't be back until the hunt is over. I hope I can close the deal on a big bull! I don't think I can chase them up and down the mountains when I draw a tag again. I'll be 70 yes. old when that happens.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

I hope your hunt works out.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Good luck to you. The elk are definitely rutting. They may not always come into a call, but they are still right in the middle of the rut. If you're hearing bugles I'd say you are in good shape and it sounds like you've had some close calls. Hope it comes together for you here.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

They are certainly going to be most active at night right now with the moon phase we are in. I would make certain that you are using the very early morning hours and late evenings to your advantage. Good Luck!


----------

